# Why do we ruin it for ourselves



## djjsss (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi, we went to Hayling Island yesterday and as usual there were about 20 or so M/H's on the various beaches. Some had probably overnighted, as we do many times throughout the year.

Most had parked sensibly i.e. forward or rear facing, but one unit had decided to park side on with its tow car behind, in effect taking up four normal spaces. Then on comes another and does the same thing, this time taking up another three spaces, or most of the sea view that was available.

I went to get an ice cream and there was quite heated discussions going on about thoughtless m/h owners with one guy taking photographs to send to the local council as he wants them banned.

It is becoming more and more difficult to find decent places to park and enjoy the view and sadly it's no wonder when some of our number act in such selfish ways.

Derek


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yep, your spot on and next time you visit there will be a NO OVERNIGHTING sign up!

I love wild camping but if I see a couple of vans or even one van in a spot I move on rather than turn it into a campsite. There are some good CL's on Hayling Island as well. We stayed on a lovely one last winter and I think it was £6.50 including EHU!


----------



## djjsss (Jan 13, 2010)

There are some no overnighting signs already, but no one minds if you don't take the mickey, but these guys had already been there for two days blocking the view.

It happened last year with another m/h and a gust of wind caught the guys awning and ripped it out, I had to admit to a slight inward smile  

Derek


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

hi where on the island was the cl


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jasonb said:


> hi where on the island was the cl


Lower Tye Farm around the middle of the Island. We stayed there for a couple of nights in December 2010 to visit the Victory in Portsmouth and just because we hadn't been before. Looks like its gone up to £7 now.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...oid=_M4fMzMLfFbrexfFLzsvSw&cbp=12,112.72,,0,0

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/planni...cated-locations/site-detail?Id=26888&pgrf=map










Cant believe someone had an awning out wild camping!


----------



## bigles (May 26, 2008)

This again is the reason we need aires in the UK where at least there are ground rules and we can all enjoy the facilities offered. 

In the Hayling situation it's all done in a clandestine way but with common sense and thoughtfulness it's tolerated. But there are always selfish individuals who, in the absence of rules & regulations will, abuse the situation.

A bit like the towels on the sunbeds scenario! Me, me, me!


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

To be honest WE dont ruin it for ourselves its just a small tight a**ed few :evil: that do by always trying to get away with not paying.
But hey ho THEY will always be like that........ wasters. :x


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

yes there does seem to be a lot of muppits get there now .
we still go there a lot but dont stay on the beach overnight any more.
and have never parked where the houses can see us


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

What makes me smile or whince is when people say "oh yes we always wild camp we dont like being tied to a site"
When what they really mean is "we are soooo tight we try to freeload as much as we can"
You will probably find their cupboards are full of produce from their local cheap supermarket,rather that buying local and putting something back in the area they are free loading in.
Rant over,tin hat on :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

did anyone one point out that they were behaving selfishly
just might have made a difference!
if not, nothing lost
more than what was already lost

same with the towels- get up early and move them, we do, then just keep smiling

or is it an age thing?
we're to old to care, has to be some advantage to getting old
roll on the day when we can just be down right rude-----and keep smiling.
aldra,


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Not just motorhomers but likely to be blamed. 3 weeks ago we went slowly down through the Marches to South Gloucestershire. Wild camped all the way down and back. Town carparks that allowed overnighting and laybys. All 4 laybys we stayed in I had occasion to walk around (smoker). Every one had bags (some large black) of rubbish thrown over the hedges, two of these had large council/highways rubbish bins that were empty. We are a mucky nation.

Dick


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
This is not a tilt at anyone,but some posters on here who prefer "Wild camping"(nighting out LOL) and say so,are some of the most fair minded and considerate people i have met through this forum.
Gearjammer


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I agree. Im a member of the wild camping site and I know for a fact that many go out of their way to clear others rubbish up and generally look after the place.

The main reason I wild camp and I am sure many others is nothing to do with saving money. I like to find a nice picturesque spot preferably away from it all. I spent New Years even half way up a mountain in the Lake District. There are some fantastic places to be discovered. I always shop locally as well.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
It pains me to say this,but sometimes i walk up the trail.through a few industrial units,and back over the fields with "Fleabag"(Sassy dog).Coming through the units this morning,where many lorries,"Wild camp,lol," there sat on top of a hedge was a neatly tide bag of Cab rubbish,had the driver walked 6ft.along the path,there was an open 20ft.gate,and just inside,yes you guessed....3 green industrial wheely bins,these could be seen from the path,so easily visisable from a lorry cab.
Most service areas on the continent have wheely bins at the end of each row of parking places,and are used,but more surprisingly,still there next morning. do NOT!! expect to see this happen over here,as well as the local magpies?,i think you have to buy your wheely bin in the Emerald,and many a pint can be earnt,by taking a few back with you...Shock,begorra! LOL.
Gearjammer.
PS. If your rubbish is all over your yard when you return,you have been robbed,and its pillow in first,TV,Pillow,Video,Pillow,whatever,Cushion etc.or,your bin just may be on the Fast Cat out of Holyhead!!!LOL.


----------



## djjsss (Jan 13, 2010)

I couldn't take them to task as for most of the day they were no were to be seen, and when they did appear at about 3pm, I was too chilled!! to spoil an otherwise lovely day.

Derek


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Our British friends who are now French residents and Motorhomers are advising us that inconsiderate French and other nationality Motorhomers are also becoming a nuisance.

In some areas the sign "camping Savage Interdit" becoming more commonplace. 

Lets face it when Vans appear in multiple's its little difference to "*****'s arriving on your doorstep, except of course the tourists will move on and won't be pestering for scrap.

Steve


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Now here comes a suggestion,
Why don't we suggest a topic for something like A55OLES and when we see them take a photo including Reg No and post it.?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Jented,
Didn't really understand you references to wheely bins and Holly Head.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

While ther are cl`s and cs`s there will never be aires.


Now prove me wrong.

Don`t blame me I don`t wild camp. Lady p likes to sleep secure.

dave p


----------



## djjsss (Jan 13, 2010)

SaddleTramp said:


> Now here comes a suggestion,
> Why don't we suggest a topic for something like A55OLES and when we see them take a photo including Reg No and post it.?


Probably infringing their human rights, but sounds like a good idea to me 

Derek


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> While ther are cl`s and cs`s there will never be aires.
> 
> Now prove me wrong.
> 
> ...


Spot on there Dave,and as I understand the Caravan Club is against an "Aires" type system in this country.
I wonder why.........maybe they are worried it might put some of their lovely, caring, understanding warders.... sorry wardens out of a job.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im all for Aires in the UK but as most people know I love CL sites. I just wish you could turf up unannounced like you can on an Aire. Not really practical with only 5 spaces though and often we are ringing up while already away and it can be a pain, especially trying to navigate the CC website on a 2G connection!!!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We spent a couple of nights wild camping at Scarborough, we used different locations each night. We saw about 5 MHs doing the same thing, no rubbish was left so I cant see anything wrong with it.

We spent money at the arcades, shops, kids rides, crazy golf and fish and chips. So in my opinion we are good for local traders.

We even entertained to people on the beach by flying our parrot.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi BillCreer.
I have re-read wot i did wrote,and. Wheely bins on european services,(still there next day). Wheely bins NOT on UK service areas(because perhaps not there next day).Wheely bins used as getaway carts by perps,(Swindon),and last,Wheely bins,if transported to certain parts of the Emerald,(Ireland) can be "sold on?" lol, the link to Ireland,"Fast cat from HOLYHEAD?,not Holly Head!!!.

You are forgiven though,as you live very near to where they brew Thwaites Ales,and so may have taken a drink or three of it. Although it is not one of the better beers,it comes into its own as a cough medicine,as after one pint,you dare NOT cough...
The old ones are the best.
Ted.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

sersol said:


> What makes me smile or whince is when people say "oh yes we always wild camp we dont like being tied to a site"
> When what they really mean is "we are soooo tight we try to freeload as much as we can" You will probably find their cupboards are full of produce from their local cheap supermarket,rather that buying local and putting something back in the area they are free loading in.
> Rant over,tin hat on :lol:


Hmm ... Well I hope you've got your tin hat on then? :lol:

Pardon me for saying this sersol BUT I think your opinion is quite a blanketed and condescending one if dare to be so bold?  And in most cases; your description of those who like to 'wild camp' is not only a bit rude but also quite wrong! Of course inevitably, there will ALWAYS be those folk who conduct themselves in the manner that you describe but this is the same in all aspects of society and life! Freeloaders exist everywhere but we cannot go around judging everyone the same! However, by and large and in the main, I believe the motorhomers who enjoy the freedom that they associate with 'wild camping' do so because they love the independence and spontaneity that 'wild camping' allows them.

Most 'wild campers' we have met during our travels are like ourselves and just simply enjoy finding quiet, remote spots to overnight in, which offers them either stunning views or a tranqil atmosphere and far from being a nuisance to others, we tend to be more aware and considerate than most people regarding our surroundings and the environment around us. We love the peace and beautiful scenery and it's our love for such pleasures that leads us to 'wild camp' whenever the opportunity arises! It has certainly got NOTHING to do with saving money of that I can assure you and most of us who enjoy 'wild camping' would happily and willingly pay to stay overnight in such fabulous locations and if we were asked to pay - we would gladly do so!

Your opinions of those of us who like to 'wild camp' is based on nothing more than assumption and you cannot in all fairness know how much any person spends on their groceries, which supermarket they choose to shop in, or how much they put back into the area they are visiting!

You can remove that tin hat now sersol cos you've had your rant and I've now had mine! :lol:

Sue


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Sonesta said:


> sersol said:
> 
> 
> > What makes me smile or whince is when people say "oh yes we always wild camp we dont like being tied to a site"
> ...


I agree with Sue. Its basically not about money. Mind you I do object to paying £20 for poor facilities that I don't need to use. So I tend to use CS when there are no out of the way wildcamps.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Spot on Frank and Sonesta,

We wild camp for all the same reasons, peace & quiet and the love of walking around the countryside. Like Frank though I do object to having to pay £20 or £30 a night simply to park.

The vast majority of "wild campers" we have met have been similar minded folks - just wanting to find a little space in an ever overcrowded world.

Each to their own and maybe sersol likes to be on camp sites that serve beer and play loud rock music all night but that doesn't mean we should all follow suite. 

And what a silly comment to make about saving money. If that was the case the majority of us would probably never have spent the 10's of 10,000's of ££'s on campers when we could have gone to Butlins every year for the rest of our lives and still had change.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Sersol, what an absolutely ridiculous set of assumptions. Lets look at where you argument falls at the first post.

Mr and Mrs Tightgit think. How can we have nice holidays at no expense?
I know we'll spend forty grand on a motorhome so that we can wild camp for free!

Read through that again Sersol if you missed the flaw the first time through.


:roll: :roll:


----------



## RubberTramp (Aug 24, 2010)

I also agree with Sue. But I'm still not sure why everyone cares about 'freeloaders' so much. Why would you spend money to park somewhere when in my view, a motorhome is all about being free. So 'Wild Camping' will always be the way I go first - mainly because having other people around is just a pain, especially if they judge and moan about everything like some people on here. I'd prefer just to be alone with my girlfriend and enjoy everything around. 

The rubbish argument is fair though, it's bad that people don't clean up after themselves. 

I always shop locally, even in my home town. It saddens me to see Tesco's in some places I see them. 

So anyway, just chill out some of you. 

:lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Just one more point! Even though we like to 'wild camp' whenever our 30ft vehicle allows us, we do not like to see or camp with hordes of other 'wild campers' and if there are more than 3 or 4 vans in a spot, we would probably go elsewhere. It's not that we don't like to mix, far from it, we love attending rallies and meeting up with likeminded people but we think it then starts to a bit like a travellers camp and that's when the authorities and locals start to complain and object! 

We visited one of our fave 'wild camping' spots last Sunday in the car with our little grandson. It is right on the beach and because it was a glorious sunny day, lots of people had driven there to enjoy a walk on the sand or a paddle in the sea etc! The car park was chocka block and we were horrified to count 21 motorhomes parked up overlooking the beach and each one was taking up at least 2 parking spaces each! :roll: I have never seen this up there before and at the most we have only ever seen 6 vans at any one time but I must confess, when we saw all these vans more or less taking over the parking area, I did not think it looked at all nice and a lot of visitors to the beach couldn't find a parking space for their cars!

One of the motorhomes even had a noisy genny going and for anyone sitting on the beach nearby enjoying a family picnic or making sandcastles with their kids, they must have found that a real pain! We use a genny - so I am certainly not anti generators - but we would never use ours in a situation like that! 

So .... although we love to 'wildcamp' please don't tar all we 'wildcampers' with the same brush as truthfully most of us object to exactly the same inconsiderste 'camper' as you all do! :roll:

Sue


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

This is where Hobbyfan would come in :wink: 

Dick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oh Goodie! A wild camping vs campsites scrap!

This should be good for avoiding work for a while.



RubberTramp said:


> I'd prefer just to be alone with my girlfriend and enjoy everything around. :lol:


If thats your girlfriend in the Avatar I dont blame you!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> Oh Goodie! A wild camping vs campsites scrap!
> 
> This should be good for avoiding work for a while.
> 
> ...


Who? what? where?

Can't see any such post................?

What am I missing....................... :?

Oops found it................


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Jented said:


> Hi.
> i think you have to buy your wheely bin in the Emerald,and many a pint can be earnt,by taking a few back with you...Shock,begorra! LOL.
> Gearjammer.
> PS. If your rubbish is all over your yard when you return,you have been robbed,and its pillow in first,TV,Pillow,Video,Pillow,whatever,Cushion etc.or,your bin just may be on the Fast Cat out of Holyhead!!!LOL.


Jented
I am sorry for not being able to spell Holly Head (you English are so sensitive LLOL)
I'm also sorry that I thought you might be trying to say something derogatory about people who catch the fast cat out of Holly Head.

I'll drink any beer with a visisable head on it thanks.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Use the Welsh next time Bill (Caergybi), that'll fox 'em

Dick


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I spent last night on the car park at Cite de europe shopping centre, Coquelles.

Three other motorhomes were already parked.
This morning they had departed one leaving waste water and half a dozen tea bags between them.
One polybag full of rubish left in the middle of the park

Great wildcampers these folk would make.

At 8:00 there were three workers clearing and sweeping the parking area.


dave p


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

This whole discussion points to agreeing with the OP - a limited number spoil it for themselves and the rest of us - facilities are made open to us, only to be abused, here or abroad... The whole wild camping vs organised site argument included. 

This is one of the reasons that the Aire system is resisted not just by the CC but by so many Local Authorities - the need to send someone over there everyday to hose down and collect the discards from the inconsiderate few and so on outweighing the benefit to the local population or economy.

/Soapbox ON!

Unfortunately there are an increasing number of people , not just in Motorhomes, who give no consideration to others in how they park, what they dump on the street and so on, there's a huge (sorry) focus on the impact of obesity on society - but I think mankind's ills go well beyond a few extra pounds. 

All it takes is a few moments consideration for your fellow and so much would be improved. Lest we forget , this is not an English or even a UK problem - you do see similar behaviours across so much of the world now ... *sigh* I've just made myself quite miserable so I shall go see some sunshine and cheer up again! 


/Soapbox Off

David


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Dopeyngrumpy said:


> This whole discussion points to agreeing with the OP - a limited number spoil it for themselves and the rest of us - facilities are made open to us, only to be abused, here or abroad... The whole wild camping vs organised site argument included.
> 
> This is one of the reasons that the Aire system is resisted not just by the CC but by so many Local Authorities - the need to send someone over there everyday to hose down and collect the discards from the inconsiderate few and so on outweighing the benefit to the local population or economy.
> 
> ...


Absolutely true. We (the UK) are no better or worse than many other countries in this respect. I could recall numerous occasions in France, Italy or Spain (but not Germany for some reason) where "locals" have dumbed WC waste in the hedge even when there has been an emptying point some 30 yds away, left waste water taps open all the time and thrown rubbish under the van out of sight - until they drive away that is.

How many of us have witnessed Aires where the locals have vanished minutes before the attendant comes round for his money, only to return some minutes after he has gone - all for a few € - sad. So its not just a UK problem.


----------



## Banditsheep (Mar 21, 2011)

*I Call it Custers defensive position on MH Parking.*

To take up more than one space is downright ignorant and selfish and probably a good reason we see all the new no access height barriers appearing.

I was away just last week 

We decided to call at the House of Bruar near Pitlochery in Scotland and i parked the MH in a space taking no more space than a large 4x4 would my wife and i went for a walk to the Falls of Bruar to take some Photographs when we returned to the carpark about 4 more MH's had arrived and every one had parked like baffoons taking up aprox 3 spaces each WHY?????

it was funny that the general public left enough space to allow me to get out of the car park and open the doors with no problems

These people are completely ignorant and should understand if they find more restricted parking in future it is THERE FAULT !!!!!! :evil:

BUT WE ALL SUFFER

If you people cannot Park properly please sell it and buy a Micra and a pop up tent :lol: :lol: :lol:

As for wild camping please follow the country code even in town parking and take you rubbish home.

respect others you never know when you may need assistance
Rant over for now


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I think your baffoons were at Gravelines aire last tuesday.
Two were parked lengthways with cars attatched. One on a trailer and the other on a caratow.

Both GB registered.

The German parked next to me just shook his head and enjoyed another can of my Murphys.

Dave p


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I think your baffoons were at Gravelines aire last tuesday.
> Two were parked lengthways with cars attatched. One on a trailer and the other on a caratow.
> 
> Both GB registered.
> ...


That makes a change Dave. It's normally a French registered Hymer, and a Pilote that park broadside on at Gravelines. Grrrrrr.

Regardless of where we are from, why can't we all use the facilities provided, in a manner that is respectful to all.? 
I too resent paying £20 plus for somewhere to park the MH, as well as being forced to pay for a hookup that I don't need. :roll:

Regards to all,

Jock.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

this is one of the campers that is parked long ways on .
he is there very often .
and yes i have said to him that it may be better to park faceing the the sea .
i got a very nice mouth full from him .


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

firewood said:


> this is one of the campers that is parked long ways on .
> he is there very often .
> and yes i have said to him that it may be better to park faceing the the sea .
> i got a very nice mouth full from him .


Someone should do what happened to a woman who used to regularly park her car like that in the parking opposite our houses while she went off to work in town - one night before she got back from work two residents parked close either side of her and then "went out for the evening" wherever she asked nobody knew how to get hold of them.

Such a shame, she had to get a taxi home...................for some reason she doesn't park there any more.


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Perhaps we could have a section on the forums where we could "Name and Shame" the culprits,maybe with a pic. or two? You never know, they may be recognised by some of us.


----------



## djjsss (Jan 13, 2010)

I have been on the island both today and last weekend and both times motorhomes were letting their grey waste run onto the car park. I was going to take a picture and post it but thought it was not the done thing.
Will do so next time it seems it might be the only way, but then they are probably not members and if they were I doubt they would care.

Regards

Derek


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

maybe taking a photo, and a short note with registration number sent to the local council, explaining that these people are a minority that take the mick, and asking that a letter be sent from the council explaining that if caught parking or emptying waste again will result in some sort of fine, it might deter some, but there are always going to be some that just don't care. lots of car owners park stupidly, especially in non marked bay car parks, i tend to leave a blunt but polite note. width wise our m/home fits in a bay and we try to park so our overhang is over grass. unfortunately i guess it's only going to get harder for motorhomers. if i win the lottery am going to buy loads of land with great view's and open motorhome only parks.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

djjsss said:


> I have been on the island both today and last weekend and both times motorhomes were letting their grey waste run onto the car park. I was going to take a picture and post it but thought it was not the done thing.
> Will do so next time it seems it might be the only way, but then they are probably not members and if they were I doubt they would care.
> 
> Regards
> ...


Strange that, we were on one of the Britstops sites, a Vineyard. The owner said to empty the grey water in the field as it all goes back to the water table. I agree emptying it in a car park is not on.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

sysinfo said:


> djjsss said:
> 
> 
> > I have been on the island both today and last weekend and both times motorhomes were letting their grey waste run onto the car park. I was going to take a picture and post it but thought it was not the done thing.
> ...


We had the same advice here a week or so ago http://www.tyddyndutouringpark.co.uk/ Pam, the owner, originally said let it run into the hedge, but after I said we only had a fixed outlet not a hose, she said just let it run into the shale surface of the hardstanding a bit at a time.
When we left next morning you couldn't see any evidence at all of having let the water out.

Despite the long dry spell (for North Wales) her grass areas were very green and lush................ :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I don't have an issue with Grey water, I just dump it where ever I can on a grass verge or hedge or down the side of a CL hedge or pathway (on Grass). CL owners don't care, its good for plants etc and you shouldn't put it in the septic tank as they cost a lot to empty.

However. To do it in a public car park where none motorhomers will see is just asking for a No Overnighting Ban. We all know its harmless washing up water but they don't. It looks unsightly, may well smell and its just one more nail in the wild camping coffin if you ask me.


----------

